# Solved: phpbb 404 error when logging in and going to admin panel



## Webman (Oct 4, 2004)

Hey I just installed my phpbb forums and I have them up but when I try and login, I get the login page, but after I click login it says Error 404: Not Found, Your browser cannot find the document corresponding to the URL you typed in. This is in a 1&1 error message site. If I do click on the link to my forums after that though I am logged in, but I get the same error message when I try and go to my admin panel.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Waht happens if you go to: www.yoursite.com/yourforumfolder/admin/index.php

You should be prompted for password...

If you get a 404 error note the URL and post it here.


----------



## Webman (Oct 4, 2004)

here is the url I got: http://www.newhorizondesigns.org/forums/index.php?sid=d352e412b2c3fe77dd40ffd6a4515c20
I got another 404 error


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Your forums don't even exist. http://www.newhorizondesigns.org/forums/ returns a 404 error page. Reupload the files.


----------



## Webman (Oct 4, 2004)

you sure they don't exist? I was able to log into them before. I can see them on the uploaded side for my FTP program.

go to this link and you will get something...well at least I do:
http://www.newhorizondesigns.org/index.php?sid=6684ae618e0c1c778d0f989cb83d703a


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Oh, well above you to them in the /forums directory. 

Are you sure that it doesn't work? Can you create a test user that we can try? If login.php exists, which it does, it should work. Again if it doesn't I would redownload and reupload the files again, and just change the config file to match.


----------



## Webman (Oct 4, 2004)

ok I fixed it. For some reason the index.php was the only file that wouldn't upload on my WS_FTP Pro program. I had to upload that file by itself, but I got it working now.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

You can mark it solved by going to the Thread Tools menu > Mark Solved.


----------

